# How much muscle can I gain?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:How much muscle can I gain? Answer:While it is true that someone who has ALREADY gained a large amount of muscle mass (such as a professional bodybuilder) will have slow, minimal gains in lean muscle tissue, a beginner or someone with relatively low muscle mass levels can experience gains in muscle mass that far surpass [...]

*Read More...*


----------

